# pot belly pig



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

in the paper here there is a free pot belly pig to a good home... anyone thinking what im thinking..?









video time!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HeH Heh HeH..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

do u think 8 7"-10" reds will finish a whole pig? i dont think so. and if i feed it to them i dont want to have to pull out any left overs....grose...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

try it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No way they would finish a whole pig....maybe MAD piranhas 41 p's could make a little dent.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

well it dose depend on how big the dang thing is, some are way small. i dont see why not. Some, weight a lot, and i meen a lot. then no, and good luck geting it into the tank.







so, call em and get a size


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Marco you sick bastard.... lol







that would make a great video... My favorite part is "Free to a good home"... haha


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Marco you sick bastard.... lol







that would make a great video... My favorite part is "Free to a good home"... haha


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know.. all that squealing. I say go for it, but please put a muzzle on it beforehand. Or else your friendly neighbor might think domestic violence is happening.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I heard those things can be great pets, but they get huge and can be really lazy.... on the other hand.... mmmMMMmmmMMMMMmmm BACON


----------



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

My mom has had a pot belly pig for about 10 years now. There is no way even Mad's Ps could take it out. It is one big, not tall only like 2 feet, but heavy like I'd say 150 pounds at least. I'd be more worried about the tank getting broke.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

MAD piranhas im glad to see your back. now. im not going to get the pig. i would if it was the size of a kitten or if it was small. there is no way that 8 piranhas can take an animal of that size... damn i wish i had 41 piranhas. cause my tank isnt that much smaller then MAD's and i think my tank could handle it...

damn....









tomorrow were feeding my p's a mouse or a rat. i will video tape it. it will be thier first mouse./ moveing animal.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

With that pig you also have to worry about waer displacment. LOL....that'd be funny if someone threw a 50 lb. pig into a tank an the water came flying out.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> With that pig you also have to worry about waer displacment. LOL....that'd be funny if someone threw a 50 lb. pig into a tank an the water came flying out.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

*Innes' rant*

Sick thread!


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Wouldn't the pig bite? How many bites from a pig would it take to kill a piranha. (i'm guessing the number is between 0 and 2. Not that i've ever tried it.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Free to a good home huh? out of curosity what are you going to say if the owner wants to take a look at his/her pet pig after a couple weeks?









but i do think it will make an awsome video. how much is shipping? if each member ponnies up a few bucks and we get enough people, it might happen


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL...marco will show the owner the pig skeleton


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> Marco you sick bastard.... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is great! you could leave the pot belly's skull in there as a trophy.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Kolbenschlag said:
> 
> 
> > Marco you sick bastard.... lol
> ...


 I wish we had a big enuff tank for them.


----------

